# WorldMark Summer Madness



## cotraveller (Jul 22, 2013)

WorldMark has been running Monday Madness booking specials for over 3 years where select resorts can be booked for cash.  This week they announced Summer Madness.  WorldMark owners can book any WorldMark resort for cash at a rate of 7 cents per WorldMark credit with housekeeping included.  If you are a TravelShare Elite owner the rate is 6 cents per credit.  Book before August 4 to get this rate.  

There have been rumors that the Monday Madness specials are going to end.  Maybe this is their last hurrah.  I doubt it.


----------



## CraigWMF (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jul 22, 2013)

The booking window is 11 month, right between 13 month regular credits and 9 month <7 red season, it is another way to fill units with less demand across the board...good deal for Worldmark owners, especially small accounts


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info... Luckily I came across it as it is BURIED in the rest of the Wyndam posts! another shout-out for:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193818

Now I just need my paperwork to post at WM  to jump on such opportunities.


----------



## LLW (Jul 26, 2013)

uscav8r said:


> Thanks for the info... *Luckily I came across it *as it is BURIED in the rest of the Wyndam posts! another shout-out for:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193818
> 
> Now I just need my paperwork to post at WM  to jump on such opportunities.



You came across it because the title says "Worldmark," doesn't it?  Thanks, Fred, for posting.

Also, you could see the news on the Worldmark the Club site, and the wmowners.com web site.  And maybe on Fred's site?


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 26, 2013)

LLW said:


> You came across it because the title says "Worldmark," doesn't it?  Thanks, Fred, for posting.
> 
> Also, you could see the news on the Worldmark the Club site, and the wmowners.com web site.  And maybe on Fred's site?



I thank Fred for posting and labeling it "Worldmark!" Unfortunately not every poster on TUG is as conscientious as he... I moved my reply to my Worldmark subforum thread so as not to hijack Fred's thread!  

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1502784#post1502784


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 26, 2013)

LLW said:


> You came across it because the title says "Worldmark," doesn't it?  Thanks, Fred, for posting.
> 
> Also, you could see the news on the Worldmark the Club site, and the wmowners.com web site.  *And maybe on Fred's site?*



The Summer Madness special did get a mention at wmtsinfo.com but only on the Reservations Specials page in the Owner Education section.  The site is designed as a reference site and is not normally updated with daily news.  I stopped doing that when I stopped writing my WorldMark blog in 2012.

The other sites LLW mentioned are a better source for daily news happenings.  I'm still working on getting the updates in place for the new Grouped Reservation rules and the new WorldMark St. Thomas resort along with a few other things that people have pointed out or suggested.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jul 26, 2013)

JMHo, you may wait till dust settle before updating grouped reservation rule. It seems some confusion and interpretation remained.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 3, 2013)

cotraveller said:


> WorldMark has been running Monday Madness booking specials for over 3 years where select resorts can be booked for cash.  This week they announced Summer Madness.  WorldMark owners can book any WorldMark resort for cash at a rate of 7 cents per WorldMark credit with housekeeping included.  If you are a TravelShare Elite owner the rate is 6 cents per credit.  Book before August 4 to get this rate.



Just bumping this up to the top since it got buried under all of the Wyndham posts and we don't have a dedicated WorldMark sub-forum.  

If you've been thinking about taking advantage of this special don't delay.  Tomorrow is the last day to book this deal.


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 3, 2013)

The cancellation deadline is same as credit booking. You may book now to lock in the deal and cancel before deadline if schedule not allows.


----------

